# What size screen would you suggest?



## leftycrusher9 (Oct 28, 2012)

Hello all, this is my first post. I am doing an addition to my home and building a dedicated home theater. I have set aside a room 25 x 16 with a 70 inch knee wall and a slanted ceiling on a 6/12 pitch. There are no windows in the room so light control will not be an issue. There was a thread on here by MysticalJet Theater 2.0 
http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...truction/49767-mysticaljet-theater-2-0-a.html which really inspired my build. I want the biggest screen possible, but don't want to go overboard. Was looking in the 144" diagonal range but wanted any suggestions. Here is a pic of the floor plan


----------



## Dougme57 (Sep 4, 2013)

How far is the main sitting area from the screen? What projector are you using?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Given the seating layout the rear row is back too far for starters as I assume that's the main seating. Second, with things apparently spread that much front to back in terms of seating, you're going to have a very difficult time getting both rows with decent viewing angles. Good for the rear is way to big and off axis for the front row, etc.


----------



## leftycrusher9 (Oct 28, 2012)

Dougme57 said:


> How far is the main sitting area from the screen? What projector are you using?


Nothing purchased yet but plan on going with a JVC DLA-RS57. Front row will be around 13.5' and second roughly 18.5'. Second row will be on a 12" riser


----------



## Dougme57 (Sep 4, 2013)

Befor I built my screen I used a business projector from my office (you can also rent one), and i taped off the corners of different sized screens onto the wall. With a blu-ray projecting onto the wall I used lawn chairs to see what the perspective was from the planned seating areas. 

I have a couch infront of the screen at 13' with 2 recliners on my left and another couch on my right perpendicular to the screen. I went with a 100" screen and have never felt like I wanted bigger. Don't get me wrong, I want to upgrade projector, sound, bass lol, but happy with screen size. I might think differently if i was 18.5'.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I don't think 144" is out of the question but I don't think I would go any bigger than that. Especially if you end up moving your back row a little more forward.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

What is that opening in the rear wall close to the corner? I don't recommend that being there, the scale looks like it will interfear with a corner trap. And that area appears to have access from its adjacent wall.


----------



## leftycrusher9 (Oct 28, 2012)

Tonto said:


> What is that opening in the rear wall close to the corner? I don't recommend that being there, the scale looks like it will interfear with a corner trap. And that area appears to have access from its adjacent wall.


That is the media closet. It will have a door on it. Haven't figured on sound treatment for the rest of the room but there will be bass traps in the front corners behind a false wall. Going with an AT screen so I can place the speakers behind the screen. I will also look at the seat placement again as well. Thanks everyone for the advice. Helps to get ideas from those that have experience. Can't wait till this thing is finished.


----------



## leftycrusher9 (Oct 28, 2012)

Tonto said:


> What is that opening in the rear wall close to the corner? I don't recommend that being there, the scale looks like it will interfear with a corner trap. And that area appears to have access from its adjacent wall.


That is the media closet. It will have a door on it. Haven't figured on sound treatment for the rest of the room but there will be bass traps in the front corners behind a false wall. Going with an AT screen so I can place the speakers behind the screen. I will also look at the seat placement again as well. Thanks everyone for the advice. Helps to get ideas from those that have experience. Can't wait till this thing is finished.


----------



## leftycrusher9 (Oct 28, 2012)

As you can see I pretty much have a blank slate at this point. I only have one subwoofer now but I have run cables for a 7.2 system down the road


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow, that's a nice space. Like I said, less tha a good choice to put a door in that position. Expecially since it can be accessed from the other wall. I think rear corners are more important for bass trapping. Building codes in Tallahassee state there must be at least 1 window (to allow firemen access). Might check that before you go for your inspection.

Other than that, what a great time to run all your wires! Planning now will save so much work later. And don't be in a hurry, enjoy.


----------



## leftycrusher9 (Oct 28, 2012)

Fortunately for me I live in a rural area where we have no zoning and do not have building inspections outside the city limits. There is a window on this floor just outside the room.


----------



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

I have the exact same finished space of 16x25...I am using a 144" screen and am sitting 14 feet away from the screen...Full screen movies (1.78) are HUGE, but on the other hand, widescreen movies (2.40) are perfect!!..So, since 85% of movies are 2.40 I would say go with the 140"!!! 
Here is my 144" screen, so you can get an idea of the size, compared to the room..


----------



## leftycrusher9 (Oct 28, 2012)

Wow thanks. You have just a single row 14 feet away or is that just the main seating?


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

leftycrusher9 said:


> As you can see I pretty much have a blank slate at this point. I only have one subwoofer now but I have run cables for a 7.2 system down the road


Man, I would love to have a space like that. You must be excited to get going...:bigsmile: Also with a room that size you may even want to go 9.2 or more...:clap:


----------



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

leftycrusher9 said:


> Wow thanks. You have just a single row 14 feet away or is that just the main seating?


Just a single row right now (couch)..will soon be adding a riser and theater chairs


----------



## leftycrusher9 (Oct 28, 2012)

Thank you! I am extremely excited. In a way it will be "9.2". I have 4 side surrounds that will run off 2 channels. Two speakers will be wired in series. So it will really be 7.2 with 9 speakers and eventually 2 subwoofers.


----------



## phazewolf (Feb 5, 2012)

How much do you care about how the room will sound vs how large the screen is? The reason I ask is you normally do not want your speakers in the corners it makes them sound boomy so don't get a screen so large that it will compromise the sound.

You don't generally want to place your seating area in the center of the room as in 12.5' from front to rear. If I recall take .39*25 and that will give you a starting point 9.75' from the front or 9.75-25' from the rear 15.25' Those locations if my memory serves are good places to start may not be the best sounding location you will need to setup front speakers after you drywall and run REW and see where about is best. Then after you find the best locations for your seats then pick a screen that serves your needs.

I am no pro just pointing out a other way to look at things. Last thing you want is a screen too large because you ended up closer then you thought you would because of how things sounded.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

That will give you a combo of best audio and video performance. I shoot for 33-38%. THX minimum is a 36 degree included angle for your field of view. Just remember you can get the same field of view sitting closer to a smaller screen as farther from a bigger screen. Smaller screen costs less, yields more brightness from the same PJ so you don't crank it up and wash out the blacks, less chance of seeing pixels, etc. - not to mention having a lot more flexibility in speaker placement.


----------



## leftycrusher9 (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks for that insight guys. I found a calculator online and based on a 132" diagonal screen the THX recommended distance was 18' 9" to get a 36 degree viewing angle. Since that would be the main row of seating for me (back row) I could place the front two chairs at 14' 9". As far as speaker placement, the front speakers won't be crammed in a corner as I am going with an AT screen so they will be behind the screen which is mounted on a false wall. I will have bass traps mounted in the corners and the main wall behind the screen covered in acoustic insulation as well. So hopefully this will take care of any potential accoustical issues.


----------

